# foster family — adoptive family = ανάδοχη οικογένεια — θετή οικογένεια



## anef (Jan 28, 2009)

Στο κείμενό μου παρατίθενται διάφορες μορφές οικογένειας, μεταξύ των οποίων, δίπλα-δίπλα, και οι _foster family _& _adoptive family_. 

Έχω μεταφράσει την πρώτη _θετή οικογένεια _και τη δεύτερη _υιοθετούσα _αν και δεν βρίσκω νοηματική διαφορά. Έχετε κάποια άλλη ιδέα; Βρίσκετε να υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο αγγλικές λέξεις; 

Επίσης, μια και ο λόγος για οικογένειες, το _step family _το βρήκα (σε λίγα σάιτ) _ανασυσταμένη _ή _ανασυστημένη _οικογένεια. Είναι αυτή που αποτελείται από δύο γονείς που ο καθένας ή ένας από τους δύο έχει και παιδιά από προηγούμενο γάμο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2009)

Απ' ό,τι ξέρω, το foster family αποδίδεται ως ανάδοχη οικογένεια, ενώ το adoptive family θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί θετή οικογένεια.
Όσο για το step family, δεν έχω υπόψη μου να υπάρχει ελληνικός όρος.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2009)

Στην περίπτωση του foster νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα διέπεται από ειδικό καθεστώς και τα παιδιά δεν υιοθετούνται. 
Από τη Βίκι:
_Foster care is intended to be a temporary living situation for children and adolescents. The goal of foster care is to provide support and care for the young person to facilitate either reunification with parent(s) or other family members or another suitable permanent living arrangement. This may include an adoptive home, guardianship, or placement with a relative. At times, the bond that develops during foster care will lead to the foster parents adopting the child. In some instances, children may be placed in a long-term foster placement._
Νομίζω ότι λέγεται *ανάδοχη οικογένεια*.

Στο adoptive υιοθετούνται.

Το step family θα έλεγα θετή αν χρησιμοποιήσεις το ανάδοχη για το foster. Σόρυ, δεν προλαβαίνω να το ψάξω περισσότερο...

Έντιτ: Αλεξάνδρα, τώρα σε είδα...


----------



## La usurpadora (Jan 28, 2009)

> το foster family αποδίδεται ως ανάδοχη οικογένεια, ενώ το adoptive family θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί θετή οικογένεια



Κάπως έτσι το ξέρω και εγώ.


----------



## Elsa (Jan 28, 2009)

_Foster_ νομίζω είναι η ανάδοχη οικογένεια ενώ _adoptive_ προϋποθέτει υιοθεσία. 
Από εδώ:
_Η διαφορά αναδοχής και υιοθεσίας.
Η υιοθεσία είναι μια νομική διαδικασία η οποία καθιστά το παιδί που δεν μπορεί να ζήσει με τη φυσική του οικογένεια, μόνιμο μέλος της οικογένειας που το υιοθετεί σαν να είχε γεννηθεί σ’ αυτή. Οι υιοθετούντες γίνονται οι νέοι γονείς που δεν διαφέρουν νομικά από τους φυσικούς γονείς. Αντίθετα, η ανάδοχη οικογένεια δεν αποκαθιστά, αλλά αναπληρώνει την αδύναμη φυσική οικογένεια και καλείται να βοηθά στην ομαλή αποκατάσταση και επιστροφή του παιδιού στη φυσική του οικογένεια. _

(όλες μαζί απαντούσαμε...) :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2009)

Εγώ πάντως προτείνω step family = θετή οικογένεια, γιατί λέμε και θετός γιος/κόρη για το stepson/daughter, or not?


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάντως προτείνω step family = θετή οικογένεια, γιατί λέμε και θετός γιος/κόρη για το stepson/daughter, or not?


Στα step λέμε πατριός, μητριά, προγονός, προγονή, προγόνι.


----------



## anef (Jan 28, 2009)

Έχετε δίκιο, το _foster _πρέπει να είναι η ανάδοχη και το _adoptive _η θετή. Θα τα ξαναψάξω λίγο αργότερα (και το step family) όταν θα έχω περισσότερο χρόνο και θα επανέλθω.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάντως προτείνω step family = θετή οικογένεια, γιατί λέμε και θετός γιος/κόρη για το stepson/daughter, or not?


Το stepson/stepdaughter είναι προγονός και προγονή. Ο "θετός" πάντα εμπεριέχει την υιοθεσία.

Όλοι μαζί τα είπαμε, όλα μαζί!


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2009)

Χμ. Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 23, 2009)

Να καλύψουμε με την ευκαιρία και το *surrogate*;

Γράφει ο nickel εννοώντας —απ' ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι, διότι δεν το αναφέρει ρητώς— το *surrogate mother*:


nickel said:


> Ευτυχώς που η _παρένθετη μητέρα_ καθιερώθηκε νωρίς, γιατί είχαν κυκλοφορήσει κάποια «δάνεια μήτρα», «φέρουσα μητέρα», «υποκατάστατη μητέρα», «κυοφορούσα μητέρα», «αναπληρώτρια μητέρα» και όλο και θα ξεχνάω κάποιο.


 
Ερώτηση: Πώς θα πούμε τα *surrogate family / father / brother / sister*;


----------



## nickel (Jun 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Ερώτηση: Πώς θα πούμε τα *surrogate family / father / brother / sister*;


Κάνει το «υποκατάστατος»;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κάνει το «υποκατάστατος»;


Εξαρτάται. Εσύ τι καταλαβαίνεις από το «υποκατάστατος αδελφός» για το *surrogate brother*;

Επίσης, είναι η «υποκατάστατη οικογένεια» (*surrogate family*) υπερώνυμο των foster family και adoptive family; Έχω την αίσθηση πως ναι, αλλά τι λέτε κι εσείς;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 31, 2012)

Για τα μεταξύ των αδερφιών, βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10540-sibling.


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 14, 2012)

Γεια σας,

Μεταφράζω ένα άρθρο από εδώ. 

Taxpayer money used to overmedicate *foster children*

Children in *foster care *in five states are taking psychotropic drugs at a rate "two to over four times higher" than non-foster children in Medicaid according to a draft of a new government report obtained by CBS News.

Από αυτό το παλιότερο νήμα βλέπω πως αν κάποιος ή κάποια οικογένεια αναλάβει ένα παιδί που δεν έχει νόμιμους κηδεμόνες λέγεται ο ανάδοχος του παιδιού ή ανάδοχη οικογένεια. 

Επίσης απ' ό,τι βλέπω εδώ 
στα χωριά SOS μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει μια δωρεά και να θεωρείται ανάδοχος απλά με 300 ευρώ το χρόνο χωρίς να έχει το παιδί μαζί του – το παιδί παραμένει στα χωριά SOS ή Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού ή όπου αλλού. 

Η ερώτηση που έχω για το άρθρο που παραθέτω πιο πάνω, πώς θα λέγαμε το 
*Foster children* και πώς θα λέγαμε το *Children in Foster Care* ;

Επίσης πώς θα λέγαμε τα *Foster Houses* "σπίτια" ή "ιδρύματα" που αναλαμβάνουν αυτά τα παιδιά πριν τα υιοθετήσει κάποιος ή τα αναλάβει μια "ανάδοχη οικογένεια"; Ανάδοχα ιδρύματα;

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν θα ήταν κατανοητό αν λέγαμε ανάδοχο παιδί για το foster child
και "παιδιά που βρίσκονται υπό την προστασία ανάδοχων οικογενειών". 

Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε λίγο σ' αυτό;


----------



## Themis (Nov 14, 2012)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, αφού λέμε _ανάδοχη _οικογένεια και _ανάδοχοι _γονείς, θα πρέπει επίσης να πούμε _ανάδοχο_ ίδρυμα και _αναδεκτά_ παιδιά. Ο αντίλογος θα ήταν ότι _αναδεκτός _ή _αναδεξιμιός _είναι ο βαφτισιμιός (σε μια χρήση που ολοένα συρρικνώνεται, αν δεν είναι ήδη πεπαλαιωμένη). Η απάντηση στον αντίλογο θα ήταν ότι, κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο και με παρόμοια εξέλιξη της χρήσης, _ανάδοχος_ είναι ο νονός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2012)

Στο νέτι υπάρχουν πάντως μπόλικα ανάδοχα παιδιά (αλλά καθόλου αναδεκτά). Σε αυτή την κατηγορία αναφέρονται και παιδιά που προστατεύονται, π.χ. στην Αφρική, από διεθνείς οργανισμούς με ονομαστική χορηγία.


----------



## Themis (Nov 14, 2012)

Δόκτορα, το γνωρίζω, δεν με εκπλήσσει, αλλά δεν παύει να είναι περισσότερο λανθασμένο γλωσσικά απ' όσο θα ανεχόμουνα υπό κανονικές συνθήκες. Ίσως βέβαια χρειαστεί να το πάρω κάποτε απόφαση...


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο νέτι υπάρχουν πάντως μπόλικα ανάδοχα παιδιά (αλλά καθόλου αναδεκτά). Σε αυτή την κατηγορία αναφέρονται και παιδιά που προστατεύονται, π.χ. στην Αφρική, από διεθνείς οργανισμούς με ονομαστική χορηγία.


 Αυτό είναι μάλλον φάουλ (ευτυχώς όχι ακόμη πολύ διαδεδομένο, μόνο 79 ευρήματα*), γιατί βαφτίζει τα βαφτιστήρια νονούς. Παρέμπ, ένα από αυτά τα προγράμματα λέγεται (Γίνε) «Νονός» και απευθύνεται φυσικά στους πιθανούς αναδόχους, όχι στα αναδεκτά. 

*Πέρα από το ποσοτικό, οι πηγές των περισσότερων ευρημάτων δεν μου εμπνέουν μεγάλη εμπιστοσύνη, αλλά δυστυχώς συμβαίνει και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Εδώ από το Αστικό, αν και δεν είδα να υπάρχει κάτι καινούργιο:

Αναδοχή ανηλίκου
http://www.karagiannislawfirm.gr/astiko-dikaio/154-anadoxi-anilikou


----------



## anef (Nov 15, 2012)

Εδώ, _υπό αναδοχή_ παιδιά.


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 15, 2012)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας. 

Μήπως θα πρέπει να εκφραστεί απλά περιφραστικά για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε;

Για τα ιδρύματα που φιλοξενούν παιδιά που χρειάζονται προστασία συμφωνώ με τον Θέμη: ανάδοχα ιδρύματα. 

Για τα παιδιά τα ίδια, τώρα, διαβάζοντας όσα γράψατε βλέπω πως είναι μάλλον λάθος να πω ανάδοχα παιδιά αν και το λένε και οι «καλύτερες οικογένειες».

Υπάρχουν δύο περιπτώσεις.
α) Να ζουν σε μια ανάδοχη οικογένεια οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να τα πούμε παιδιά με ανάδοχους γονείς ή παιδιά που ζουν σε ανάδοχη οικογένεια. Και
β) θα μπορούσαν να ζουν σε κάποιο ίδρυμα όπως τα SOS ή το Χαμόγελο του Παιδιού οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε παιδιά σε ανάδοχα ιδρύματα ή παιδία ανάδοχων ιδρυμάτων. 

Το άρθρο που παρέθεσα, απ’ ό,τι καταλαβαίνω αναφέρεται σε παιδιά σε ανάδοχα ιδρύματα. θα ήταν πολύ πιο καλά αν υπήρχε μια λέξη που να το δίνει αλλά αν δεν βρεθεί κάτι καλύτερο μάλλον θα το εκφράσω περιφραστικά.

Και για το foster children care θα το έλεγα μάλλον πρόνοια παιδιών χωρίς προστάτες ή κάτι παρόμοιο.

Οποιαδήποτε άλλη ιδέα ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## Themis (Nov 15, 2012)

Γιώργο, έχεις όλα τα στοιχεία, αλλά ξανασκέψου κι αυτό που ανέφερε η Άνεφ. Μέχρι να μου τύχει να μεταφράσω κάτι σχετικό εγώ, οπότε θα αποκτήσουν ευρήματα και τα αναδεκτά παιδιά, είναι η οικονομικότερη λύση. Υπό αναδοχή παιδιά, φροντίδα των υπό αναδοχή παιδιών. Σημειώνω ότι αυτή η σύνταξη της "φροντίδας" χρειάζεται συμφραζόμενα για να αποσαφηνιστεί, αλλά έχει επεκταθεί ραγδαία. Σίγουρα δεν θα συνιστούσα την "πρόνοια".


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 15, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Άνεφ και Θέμη.

Δεν είχα δει το "υπό αναδοχή" πριν στείλω το τελευταίο μήνυμα. Το στείλαμε σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα.

Αυτό με εξυπηρετεί τέλεια και καλύπτει και τις δύο περιπτώσεις που προανέφερα (α. με ανάδοχους γονείς ή β. σε ανάδοχο ίδρυμα). 
Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις είναι _παιδιά υπό αναδοχή_. 

Τώρα για το "Children in foster care" στην αρχή του άρθρου μάλλον θα το πω Ιδρύματα Φροντίδας παιδιών υπό αναδοχή. 
(Θέμη, μου αρέσει το φροντίδα και μάλλον αυτό θα χρησιμοποιήσω εκτός κι αν προκύψει κάτι καλύτερο, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί λες πως σίγουρα δε θα συνιστούσες το "πρόνοια" ).


----------



## Themis (Nov 15, 2012)

Η _πρόνοια _δηλώνει ότι κάποιοι προνοούν να υπάρξουν βοηθήματα, ιδρύματα, χρηματοδότηση κτλ. για τα παιδιά αυτά. Δηλώνει πρόβλεψη, οργάνωση, δημιουργία προϋποθέσεων. Η ίδια η καθημερινή ενασχόληση με τα παιδιά δεν μπορεί να αποκληθεί έτσι.


----------



## GeorgeA (Nov 15, 2012)

Κατάλαβα τι εννοείς. 

Εγώ το είδα ως το γενικότερο σύστημα πρόνοιας για τα παιδιά αυτά: τα διάφορα ιδρύματα και το δίκτυο επαγγελματιών που ασχολούνται με το θέμα.


----------

